# Frustrated



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay...now I'm flustered. We live in Kansas City and are willing to travel up to four hours in any direction to have fun. Does anyone have any bright ideas of where to go for spring break? March 14-18. Just called this place on Grand Lake, OK and he's like, "well, no....nothing for your kids to do unless they bring their own fun..." What the he**? Not a very good salesman, he. Honest, I guess...I'll give him that









Anyone out there with some brilliance?


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Make a line to the closest beach!









And, fish! Then sleep! And then fish! Repeat this process until it is time to return home! Oh yeah! After every cycle, make sure to eat and drink beverages and foods of your choice, you'll need to keep your strength up!









See my signature line, it explains it all!

Jason

PS. Good luck finding a spot!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I used to live in Virginia...Va. Beach, that is (does that count?). Anyway, wish we could make a longer trip, trying to keep it fairly close. I do see...all the time...pics of you coast-dwellers at your beachside camping resorts...I need to find one those, maybe in Louisiana or Texas. I can't even imagine how cool it would be to camp out next to the ocean. Do you/have you done that?

And if you can't fish 75% of the time, do you substitute that with beer drinking?

Oh, and I've read your painful exploits with your neighbor. What a bia**h!

Shelly


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

My husband is from the Grand Lake area, and I'd have to agree there isn't much more than.............a lake. If you have a boat, it would be fun. Otherwise, it will be a little too chilly in March.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

outtatown said:


> Okay...now I'm flustered. We live in Kansas City and are willing to travel up to four hours in any direction to have fun. Does anyone have any bright ideas of where to go for spring break? March 14-18. Just called this place on Grand Lake, OK and he's like, "well, no....nothing for your kids to do unless they bring their own fun..." What the he**? Not a very good salesman, he. Honest, I guess...I'll give him that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I know you said 4 hours but what about the north Ozarks. Branson is about 4+45 so not too far beyond your range. Mid march would be chilly but beautiful. There are many nice parks and wilderness area. Perfect places to be OUTBACK.
A google search turns up 10 campgrounds in the branson area. Should be something for everyone.
Just a thought

Jared


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We are having the same problem. MO State parks don't turn on their water until April 1. March 14 is a little early in the season, even for Branson. I've been there at that time of year and many of the theaters and even restaurants are still closed for the season.

Last year we went to Mark Twain Lake and stayed at the COE campgroud (Ray Behrens) Water/sewer was on, but activities are limited to fishing, hiking, bike riding. Hannibal is about 45 min drive (Mark Twain history stuff)

Have you considered St. Louis? Lot's of cool stuff for kids, and there are several campgrounds on the fringes so the drive into the city wouldn't be too bad.

Once summer hits, check out Eugene T. Mahoney State park outside Omaha. One of the nicest state parks I've ever been in. Strategic Air Museum less than a mile away.

I'm in the same boat you are, so anyone that has any ideas, please reply!!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Eugene T. Mahoney has been on our list for the last year or so...just haven't made it there yet. Called them last week and they, like everyone else, are open, yet in winter mode (not much to do, I mean).

Also, we did Branson for spring break a couple of years ago...scoped out the campgrounds and then went back during the summer. We stayed at Acorn Acres..nice but not really a "camping" experience. There were a lot of campers (mostly big rigs) very close together. Bathrooms were very nice as was the pool, but it just seemed a little too much like camping in a parking lot. I've heard that Indian Rock (I think) on Tablerock lake is gorgeous...true camping down by the water.

So, we'll just probably stay somewhere close to KC, one of the area lakes. Why travel further for same ole thing...hiking and fishing?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Go to any campground, take some games, cards and spend some quality family time together since most places are still cold and don't have much to do.
Go hiking or something outdoors.

I don't know what to tell ya, we have the same things over here, just have to be creative I guess. At least you can get outdoors and start camping, much better than sitting home watching the TV.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

You got that right. It's always been about getting away from home...even if it's only 45 minutes away.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Outatown,

I think you are referring to Indian Point campground, an Army Corps of Engineers (COE) site. We have considered them as well, but they don't have any sewer hookups. We have camped in Branson many times, but all have been too congested to suit our taste (we are the outdoor/campfire types). I understand that there is a new place in downtown Branson right on the shores of Taneycomo.... the ad said you can fish from your campsite. But we have not yet seen it. So far, our best was Silver Dollar City's campground - (discount with season pass)
For sure, Branson needs an "outdoors-y" campground.


----------

